# Lost our twins at 19 weeks



## ems1981

I'm devastated. We lost our two little girls a few days ago. They have no idea what caused me to go into PTL and deliver our babies way too soon. I started getting period like cramps but turns out they were contractions. By the time we got to hospital I was fully dilated and was told they could do nothing but deliver. Has this happened to anyone else and know what could have caused it? I'm so numb...


----------



## ParisJeTadore

I can't think of anything to say that will justify how you feel but I am very sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs::hugs: Are you able to do a follow up with your doctor to discuss what might have gone wrong?


----------



## Wriggley

im so very sorry for your losses :hugs: i have no advise or any words that could even begin to heal your pain :(


----------



## nessaw

I'm so very sorry about your little ones. I lost twins last year at 14wks to twin to twin transfusion. Sending you lots of hugs. Look after yourself.xx


----------



## mummy2o

I'm very sorry for your loss. I know words can't replace what you have loss and time is your friend. It has happened to me. I felt fine, had period pains, asked for help and got none until it was to late. It turns out I had sepsis and also there was an infection in my sons water. So its the whole chicken and egg scenario what happened first. 

Are you having any tests? As for future pregnancies I'm getting scanned extra between 12-24 weeks, have more cervical checks and peeing in a lot more pots! If needed they will put a stitch or something else I can't remember of the top of my head.


----------



## ems1981

mummy2o said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. I know words can't replace what you have loss and time is your friend. It has happened to me. I felt fine, had period pains, asked for help and got none until it was to late. It turns out I had sepsis and also there was an infection in my sons water. So its the whole chicken and egg scenario what happened first.
> 
> Are you having any tests? As for future pregnancies I'm getting scanned extra between 12-24 weeks, have more cervical checks and peeing in a lot more pots! If needed they will put a stitch or something else I can't remember of the top of my head.

Sorry to hear about your loss xx

They took bloods from me and will also do tests on the placenta to check for infection etc but this could take a while. 

It's been 2 weeks now and I still cry everyday. My husband has returned to work but I can't face going back yet.


----------



## nessaw

Oh hun sending you big hugs. I didn't go back to work for a month. Take as long as you need.xxx


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost twin girls at 23 weeks in what sounds like similar circumstances.
I had lots of tests done but got no answers...the best they could guess was that my body just thought it was time to deliver. Group b strep was found but they don't think that was the cause for me.

It's probably not much comfort to you right now but I did go on to have 2 healthy full term babies with no problems. I did get extra care especially with my first rainbow and specifically cervix checks to make sure there was no dilation happening.

I took 5 months off work but it took me longer than that to really come to terms with what happened. It's almost 4 years now and I still think about them every day. 

I'm here if you want someone to talk to, I remember how lonely a time it was. xx


----------



## BabyCleo

I'm so sorry for your losses. Sending hugs <3


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## sbl

I am so sorry for your loss x


----------



## sethsmummy

<3


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## klabro

I am so sorry for your loss. I just lost my twins at 21 weeks because my cervix thinned and opened. It really is the hardest thing I can ever imagine having to live through and if you need to talk I am here. Hugs to you.


----------

